# Recycling in Dubai



## JackEnglish (Jul 9, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can recycle my things? We recycle everything back home in England but since I've been here I've been throwing my stuff away in the trash and I know it just goes to landfill which is really starting to get to me! I've found a website (recycle-dubai.com) that seems to provide some sort of service for residential and commercial properties but they don't provide enough detail and haven't returned my e-mails. I often see little recycling bins (like on Marina Walk) where you can dispose of your drinks bottles on the move but it doesn't really help me if I have a few days worth of card and plastic (plus they never seem to be emptied!) I've also found a used clothing recycling point at the Spinneys at the Springs but that's about it!

If anyone can share any information on recycling centres or services I'd be very grateful!

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

we do all ours at spinneys carpark in Springs or Choitrams in the same area. They have huge tubs sunk into the ground for different materials (metal and plastic, cardboard, glass and clothes recycling) try not too go on a saturday afternoon as the cardboard one particlualry always seems full.


----------



## After_Shock (Sep 16, 2012)

My building has recyle bins in the car park underground, must admit didnt notice them for the first month as were hidden around a corner but they seem to get used alot and I put the plastic's/metal in as often as I can.


----------



## Spinnaker (Oct 18, 2012)

Any ideas on how to recycle when living in Dubai Marina? At least the plastics I would be motivated to take to plastic waste if I knew a place close to us.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

JackEnglish said:


> Does anyone know where I can recycle my things? We recycle everything back home in England but since I've been here I've been throwing my stuff away in the trash and I know it just goes to landfill which is really starting to get to me! I've found a website (recycle-dubai.com) that seems to provide some sort of service for residential and commercial properties but they don't provide enough detail and haven't returned my e-mails. I often see little recycling bins (like on Marina Walk) where you can dispose of your drinks bottles on the move but it doesn't really help me if I have a few days worth of card and plastic (plus they never seem to be emptied!) I've also found a used clothing recycling point at the Spinneys at the Springs but that's about it!
> 
> If anyone can share any information on recycling centres or services I'd be very grateful!
> 
> Thanks a lot!


Whereabouts are you?

There are recycling bins at The Greens (outside Choithram) and also some buildings at JLT have them.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

I have been trying to take stuff to the bins, but there is a big part of me that thinks it all ends up in the landfill anyway.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

fcjb1970 said:


> I have been trying to take stuff to the bins, but there is a big part of me that thinks it all ends up in the landfill anyway.


A friend of mine recently visited the recycling facility that handles the recycling from the EMAAR communities and she said it was a small but efficient operation. So at least it the stuff from The Greens/EMAAR is being recycled.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

dizzyizzy said:


> A friend of mine recently visited the recycling facility that handles the recycling from the EMAAR communities and she said it was a small but efficient operation. So at least it the stuff from The Greens/EMAAR is being recycled.


OK, I just moved downtown a couple months ago, you have motivated me to carry my cans across the street to the bin.


----------



## phillipgrace (Dec 25, 2012)

This is Dubai - of course it ends up in landfill! This country is so lazy and disorganized....


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Recycling here has come a long way over the past few years. It may seem pretty sad to people who have just moved here, but it's moving in the right direction.

Anyone wanting to set up free collections of paper and similar products from their offices can contact http://www.upm.ae/waste-paper-collection.htm


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

phillipgrace said:


> This is Dubai - of course it ends up in landfill! This country is so lazy and disorganized....


Some yes for sure, but not all....see my post above. 

Plastic, aluminum and glass (CFL bulbs cause problems for disposal here) are not so well catered for but contact http://www.eeg-uae.org/ to find out more. EEG can also assist with print cartridge and batteries - again good for the office.

There are quite a few clothes, shoes, etc bins dotted around. Sadly, the opticians seem to have stopped taking spectacle frames.


----------



## JackEnglish (Jul 9, 2012)

dizzyizzy said:


> Whereabouts are you?
> 
> There are recycling bins at The Greens (outside Choithram) and also some buildings at JLT have them.


I live on the Palm. I sometimes shop at the Spinney's in the Greens but I'm yet to find the recyling area!


----------



## JackEnglish (Jul 9, 2012)

dizzyizzy said:


> A friend of mine recently visited the recycling facility that handles the recycling from the EMAAR communities and she said it was a small but efficient operation. So at least it the stuff from The Greens/EMAAR is being recycled.


That's great to hear! I read somewhere on the internet the UAE want's to recycle 100% of waste within the next 20 years. Of course 20 years is a long time but I guess at least they are thinking about it.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

JackEnglish said:


> I live on the Palm. I sometimes shop at the Spinney's in the Greens but I'm yet to find the recyling area!


There is no Spinneys in the Greens. There is a Choithram's. The recycling bins are just outside the entrance where the ATMs are.
Spinney's is probably in Meadows or Springs.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

JackEnglish said:


> That's great to hear! I read somewhere on the internet the UAE want's to recycle 100% of waste within the next 20 years. Of course 20 years is a long time but I guess at least they are thinking about it.


You must be new... Most of the 'green' or positive stuff you hear about helping the environment is lip service to the rest of the world.


----------



## robertokirwan (Mar 23, 2014)

*Jumeirah Lakes Towers Locations*

Hi, 

Are there any locations in JLT? I'm currently in Cluster D and would like to start recycling!

Rob


----------



## Yiogi (Dec 23, 2013)

Hi, 

I'm also interested in recycling, I just moved to DSC and I can't find where to do so. Does anyone know if there is a location in sports city or motor city where I can take recyclables?

Thanks


----------



## mo87 (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm staying in Jlt too at sector N. Before the exit in it there is those big recyclable trash cans other than that dunno. Hope that helps!


----------



## kmdxb (Jan 19, 2014)

I can remember being outside the choithrams in the springs (next to the rosary medical center) one day and saw the recycling bins their being collected. A flat-bed truck with a hoist arrived, and lifted the first bin up, emptying the content into the back of the truck. So far so good, figured this must the one that collects the glass but then was surprised to see if proceed to lift up the next bin and empty them as well into the back of the same truck, right on top of the previous one! They went through all the bins this way, so all the stuff people had been separating into the different bins just got mixed together in the back of the truck...

Now, this was a few years back so maybe things have improved now, but it did show at the time there was no intent to actually recycle any of the stuff and it was all just going to be dumped.


----------

